# Elon's sense of humour ;)



## TrevP

I love this guy...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/736787058170068993


----------



## Adey

I love it too 

Been watching lots of memorable/funny moment videos on youtube. Have to say i love someone with so much influence who speaks their mind and is also really funny


----------



## Gary Moore

It's a very good sign. The human condition requires that we will never know everything. If someone cannot respond to that aspect of things in a positive manner, the person is likely doomed. 

Elon knows things that many people seemingly yet don't realize. The Information age is making new things happen at geometrically increasing rates. This fact means that people without a head start can readily pass people who have previously had a giant head start, because what was fast yesterday really looks rather slow today, and what happens tomorrow will make things look positively ludicrous. 

For example, people in Africa today have cell phones who have never had land lines, so their communication system did not waste all their time and materials by stringing out miles of wire or fiber all over a continent. 

If you do not get why the rampaging changing of reality might be potentially funny today (if it were to be handled correctly), you are possibly not aware of what's up. 

Elon's race with the existing auto industry reminds me of the guy who is running past his companions while being chased by the growling grizzly bear. His companions are just catching on to the fact that Elon does not have to outrun any fast bear, he just needs to outrun them.

Watch out for banana peels, my friends and neighbors, but their army travels on its stomach and has built the formidable Maginot Line, so respectfully, his army will wave admiringly as it flies over their allegedly mighty fortress. 

Never rest on your laurels. Elon doesn't believe in lithium-air batteries, so he hires the guy that does! Science doesn't care what you believe. The thing that matters is what works. It's rather funny like that.


----------



## Badback

Gary Moore said:


> It's a very good sign. The human condition requires that we will never know everything. If someone cannot respond to that aspect of things in a positive manner, the person is likely doomed.
> 
> Elon knows things that many people seemingly yet don't realize. The Information age is making new things happen at geometrically increasing rates. This fact means that people without a head start can readily pass people who have previously had a giant head start, because what was fast yesterday really looks rather slow today, and what happens tomorrow will make things look positively ludicrous.
> 
> For example, people in Africa today have cell phones who have never had land lines, so their communication system did not waste all their time and materials by stringing out miles of wire or fiber all over a continent.
> 
> If you do not get why the rampaging changing of reality might be potentially funny today (if it were to be handled correctly), you are possibly not aware of what's up.
> 
> Elon's race with the existing auto industry reminds me of the guy who is running past his companions while being chased by the growling grizzly bear. His companions are just catching on to the fact that Elon does not have to outrun any fast bear, he just needs to outrun them.
> 
> Watch out for banana peels, my friends and neighbors, but their army travels on its stomach and has built the formidable Maginot Line, so respectfully, his army will wave admiringly as it flies over their allegedly mighty fortress.
> 
> Never rest on your laurels. Elon doesn't believe in lithium-air batteries, so he hires the guy that does! Science doesn't care what you believe. The thing that matters is what works. It's rather funny like that.


I am the grizzly bear!


----------



## TrevP

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738998975118737408


----------



## Skione65

TrevP said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738998975118737408


@TrevP,

I watched the Code Conference and when he started on the whole AI thing in response to someone's question during QAS I thought wow.....it made me really not only think about but consider things I've never really even considered....I.e. The whole 'augmented reality' us being in an AI's game being 'played out' by THEM.

Ski


----------



## TrevP

Pure gold

Check out @elonmusk's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/750446098020503552


----------



## Shogun

In reference to "The Boring Company"


----------



## MelindaV

My suggestion on where he should start investing in a research campus


----------



## TrevP

Shogun said:


> In reference to "The Boring Company"
> 
> View attachment 816


If he's updated his Twitter handle he's not joking.


----------



## Red Sage

Flamingoes are majestic and beautiful. But, good Lord, they stink!


----------



## MelindaV

Elon Musk's deadpan humor works well on Twitter

(with captions, since our twitter linking seems to be acting up - or is it just my computer?)

@elongmusk "Promising early results from the Ludicrous Easter egg. Looks like 0-60 mph in 2.34 sec (Motor Trend spec) might be achievable..."

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/819609111801139200
@sama "@elonmusk sad day for mclaren/ferrari/porsche/koenigegg/scc"

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/819620815209541632
@brandonr182 "You're wrong @sama @elonmusk. It's not just about 0-60 speed. It's about emotion, noise and feeling. Tesla has speed, that's it."

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/819625025808596993
@elonmusk "@brandonr182 @sama Have you tried steam engines? They are amazing."

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/819664721888452608


----------



## TrevP

I love how he shuts up that troll with single a single sarcastic comment


----------



## MichelT3

I love steam engines and steam cars. So sad they don't have autonomous driving ability...


----------



## Red Sage

MelindaV said:


> Elon Musk's deadpan humor works well on Twitter
> 
> (with captions, since our twitter linking seems to be acting up - or is it just my computer?)
> 
> @elongmusk "Promising early results from the Ludicrous Easter egg. Looks like 0-60 mph in 2.34 sec (Motor Trend spec) might be achievable..."
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/819609111801139200
> @sama "@elonmusk sad day for mclaren/ferrari/porsche/koenigegg/scc"
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/819620815209541632
> @brandonr182 "You're wrong @sama @elonmusk. It's not just about 0-60 speed. It's about emotion, noise and feeling. Tesla has speed, that's it."
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/819625025808596993
> @elonmusk "@brandonr182 @sama Have you tried steam engines? They are amazing."
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/819664721888452608


Hmmm... Why does that answer make me think Elon is referring to Ninja High School's fascination with STEAM and similar graphic novel subjects?


----------



## Red Sage

TrevP said:


> I love how he shuts up that troll with single a single sarcastic comment


I love it too. Because anyone who believes that speed doesn't bring on emotion is probably dead inside. He probably does need a steam engine in his life, to wake up the inner child.


----------



## garsh

Hey, don't knock it 'til you try it.





Very quiet
Incredible amounts of torque
No transmission required - direct drive
The exhaust is good ol' H₂O
Other than that last point, it sounds like I'm describing a Tesla.


----------



## Badback

Red Sage said:


> Hmmm... Why does that answer make me think Elon is referring to Ninja High School's fascination with STEAM and similar graphic novel subjects?


Why do they all have such big boilers?


----------



## Red Sage

Badback said:


> Why do they all have such big boilers?


All the better to get a good HEAD of STEAM!


----------



## Red Sage

garsh said:


> Hey, don't knock it 'til you try it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very quiet
> Incredible amounts of torque
> No transmission required - direct drive
> The only exhaust is good ol' H₂O
> Other than that last point, it sounds like I'm describing a Tesla.


Truly impressive. Shows absolute dedication to the art and science of steam production and locomotion. But man, is that apparatus incredibly complex and voluminous! The bodywork is an exceptional means to conceal all the machinery in a sensible fashion. It would take a lot to get all that to fit within the confines of a more modern 2+2, such as a Chevrolet Camaro or Honda Prelude. But 150 HP with 1,000 lb-ft torque is a very nice consolation.


----------



## MichelT3

garsh said:


> Hey, don't knock it 'til you try it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very quiet
> Incredible amounts of torque
> No transmission required - direct drive
> The only exhaust is good ol' H₂O
> Other than that last point, it sounds like I'm describing a Tesla.


OMG! So beautiful! Even if it's still a fossil car. 
Hey, for classics and crazy things like this we need to keep some gas on sale!


----------



## MelindaV

MichelT3 said:


> OMG! So beautiful! Even if it's still a fossil car.
> Hey, for classics and crazy things like this we need to keep some gas on sale!


No gasoline in a steam engine - maybe some coal. Ha


----------



## MichelT3

MelindaV said:


> No gasoline in a steam engine - maybe some coal. Ha


Uhhuh! Wrong! This one runs on gas/petrol!


----------



## Red Sage

MelindaV said:


> No gasoline in a steam engine - maybe some coal. Ha


I think he said _'gas'_ a couple of times there... Like when he was talking about the fuel filler cap. But was mostly speaking of the actual locomotion system, which is steam driven. He sort of glossed over the part where the boiler system is driven by heat from a gas furnace to create the _'plasma'_ that creates the super-heated steam. And only referred to _'steam oil'_ as a necessary lubricant in the system. It is probably a very efficient, if incredibly complicated, drive system -- but is still ultimately fossil fuel driven.


----------



## MichelT3

There are even diesel-steam driven train locomotives, just as there are diesel-electric train locomotives.


----------



## MelindaV

Red Sage said:


> I think he said _'gas'_ a couple of times there... Like when he was talking about the fuel filler cap. But was mostly speaking of the actual locomotion system, which is steam driven. He sort of glossed over the part where the boiler system is driven by heat from a gas furnace to create the _'plasma'_ that creates the super-heated steam. And only referred to _'steam oil'_ as a necessary lubricant in the system. It is probably a very efficient, if incredibly complicated, drive system -- but is still ultimately fossil fuel driven.


confession - didn't watch the video


----------



## Gary Moore

garsh said:


> Very quiet
> Incredible amounts of torque
> No transmission required - direct drive
> The exhaust is good ol' H₂O
> Other than that last point, it sounds like I'm describing a Tesla.


Thanks so much for posting this. I always love seeing history from Jay's garage.

The first three items in the list are winners in my book.

Of course, water vapor is itself a greenhouse gas. If all eight billion samples of humanity were now out driving our Doble's, it could be rather problematic. Thermodynamic inefficiency is just another word for waste, if you do not recycle the heat.

Even in California, I don't open the windows in winter and magnanimously try to heat my entire neighborhood. During the now-setting Oil Age, about 87% of the energy we have used has gone to waste. We're pumping heat into the atmosphere, which is a factor in global warming. (Of course, our major culprit today is producing other exhaust gases which to do dissipate as readily as steam and trap the free solar heat we get.)

Getting from point A to point B with less waste is the goal. Solar panels on your home advantageously do not suffer the ill effects of cranking up the voltage to shoot the juice back and forth across miles of high tension transmission towers just to get it to your television or vehicle. It's the distribution of losses that kill you. If you waste most of your energy in your usage of it, expect to get an "F" from the head master in thermodynamics on your report card.

The sun shoots enough light power (about 480 exajoules) directly at the surface of the Earth in just an hour and a half to equal the current (no pun intended) total annual use of energy by humanity.

If you wonder why extraterrestrials do not visit us and stop in to chat, please imagine how ignorant they must find a species which gets free power continually delivered to it from 93 million miles away, and then cannot even manage to transfer that power supply those last few miles adequately for its beneficial use. Perhaps in a galaxy far, far away, we're getting the Darwin Award for the most likely to go extinct by robbing ourselves ineptly.

Going along with something else which Jay has mentioned in the video, the namesake of my _alma mater_, Charles Kettering, along with Henry Leland, patented the electric starter in 1911. Turning a switch and having a battery start your vehicle helped to break the back of a steam technology which had a 13-step startup process. The average driver did not have a "man" (as Jay mentions) to start his car and maintain it. Nor was the new driver throng of the Roaring Twenties as techno-savvy as was Howard Hughes.

As they say down at the proud pork packing plant, the only part of the pig they don't use is the squeal.

It is critically important to understand history. Without it, we may become clueless as to how to interpret the future staring us in the face.

Steam was the old-guard technology of 1925, and yet the Doble was still striving to stave off the ICE. Look how complex the Doble is, just as an ICE looks today when compared to what is under the bonnet of a Tesla.

Complexity in your engineering is not a sign that you that are efficiently coping with the complexity in your environment; it's a sign that you are rather floundering and treading about in hot water.


----------



## Badback

What is it with people that have been on this forum for 5 minutes, have no posts, but like to hand out negative ratings?


----------



## Gary Moore

Badback said:


> What is it with people that have been on this forum for 5 minutes, have no posts, but like to hand out negative ratings?


Abject fear is always a strong contender. Even some who have shorted TSLA for years are now abandoning that sinking ship. There is nothing quite like utter terror to bring out the alleged villagers with torches.


----------



## Gary Moore

Meanwhile, back at the ranch...


----------



## Gilberto Pe-Curto

We've had a conversation here about the exact same thing.
One of my colleagues has that kind of love for the smell, noise and feeling of ICE cars.
And when he was arguing that, I did almost the same comment...


----------



## TrevP

Elon just commented on Teslas stock today...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/848935705057280001


----------



## Gary Moore

Breaking News: Shortville devastated by global climate change and that son of a fashion model, also the sire of Model S. X and 3. Stay tuned for further continuing, live coverage of Model Y, a new Roadster, and assorted driverless trucks shown running over critics.

Not afraid of AI yet? There's a Dragon with your name on it.

Bob Lutz, eat your heart out. Oorah! Dive, dive!


----------



## MelindaV

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/866468642950598658


----------



## MelindaV

still on the sans-underpants

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871946789305196544


----------



## Red Sage

MelindaV said:


> still on the sans-underpants
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871946789305196544


Wow. This is the sort of offhand comment _(funny though it may be)_ that got Oprah sued by _'Big Meat'_ in Texas... No wonder the Texas Assembly decided yet again not to allow direct sales by Tesla for the third time in five years.


----------



## Michael Russo

Funny @MelindaV mentioned this in the brand new Elon fan thread just started by @Brokedoc , as it had indeed been a while this particular thread was refreshed...

Coincidentally I just ran into this one last night...


----------



## KarenRei

Really tails off near the end, but still, funny 

More recently, I loved this:


----------



## Red Sage

Michael Russo said:


> Funny @MelindaV mentioned this in the brand new Elon fan thread just started by @Brokedoc , as it had indeed been a while this particular thread was refreshed...
> 
> Coincidentally I just ran into this one last night...


Thank you for this! Several of the points included here give insight to Elon Musk's personality. I get the impression that his detractors have largely not seen this video, or any of the full interviews and conferences it is compiled from... I think I will start sharing it with Trolls on General Principle going forward.


----------



## Red Sage

KarenRei said:


> Really tails off near the end, but still, funny
> 
> More recently, I loved this:


Beautiful. Life should be fun. It is fun to set goals that others complain/advise are impossible to achieve, then reach them anyway. It isn't arrogance if you can do it. You can do it if you don't give up because someone else told you to. Determination often trumps Detractors, to their Dismay, no matter how much they Deny results. I like being a hardheaded person that no one can tell what to do. Don't you?


----------



## KarenRei

My favorite is the "excited puppy dog" look on his face as he runs out the door


----------



## Gilberto Pe-Curto

"Keep Laws Short":
Perfectly inline with the statement Tesla presents you when reserving a Tesla Model 3.


----------



## Joaquin

And the joke about Mars Bars?


----------



## ng0

Gilberto Pe-Curto said:


> "Keep Laws Short":
> Perfectly inline with the statement Tesla presents you when reserving a Tesla Model 3.


I agree 100%. Most of the laws that are 1000s of pages long are full of sketchy kickbacks and political payoffs.


----------



## Gilberto Pe-Curto

In US too ????
I thought it was only on sketchy (a.k.a. korrupt) countries...like the one I live in...


----------



## ng0

Gilberto Pe-Curto said:


> In US too ????
> I thought it was only on sketchy (a.k.a. korrupt) countries...like the one I live in...


oh absolutely. Not to get political, but Obamacare was over 1000 pages. We have a ton of special interest groups that work to influence politicians.


----------



## Red Sage

Joaquin said:


> And the joke about Mars Bars?


There are certain... _'biological imperatives'_ that are observed when setting up camp in military operations. You always need to set up: 1) a latrine; 2) a still; and 3) a whorehouse. Not necessarily in that order. Better to accept this reality of the human condition, rather than ignore it.


----------



## Red Sage

ng0 said:


> oh absolutely. Not to get political, but Obamacare was over 1000 pages. We have a ton of special interest groups that work to influence politicians.


Just take out the 975+ pages of loopholes and exemptions. Sorted. Next?


----------



## KarenRei

Red Sage said:


> There are certain... _*'biological imperatives'*_ that are observed when setting up camp in military operations. You always need to set up: 1) a latrine; 2) a still; and 3) *a whorehouse*. Not necessarily in that order. *Better to accept this reality of the human condition*, rather than ignore it.












Women are not objects, you are not a dumb beast who "can't help himself" concerning sex, you can't use that as an excuse for your behavior, and the sooner we can all accept these facts, the better it is for everyone.

And do we really need to go into the "but it's historically been normal to..." argument? You know what used to be "normal in military operations"? Pillaging, slavery, and genocide. Do we consider that acceptable today, because it's supposedly some "reality of the human condition"?


----------



## Michael Russo

@Red Sage, I think @KarenRei has a strong point here, which I trust you'll acknowledge, though I imagine your post was an attempt at 'Red Sage humor'... in this thread dedicated to Elon's humor... 

May I respectfully submit that, were you both intending to pursue this exchange beyond that welcome admission on your part, Red, that you do this in PM...? Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Red Sage

KarenRei said:


> Women are not objects, you are not a dumb beast who "can't help himself" concerning sex, you can't use that as an excuse for your behavior, and the sooner we can all accept these facts, the better it is for everyone.
> 
> And do we really need to go into the "but it's historically been normal to..." argument? You know what used to be "normal in military operations"? Pillaging, slavery, and genocide. Do we consider that acceptable today, because it's supposedly some "reality of the human condition"?


No. I am not personally, a 'stupid beast'. There are plenty of people who are though. They give in. They give up. They don't try to find another way. They choose the path of least resistance. The one that allows them to exercise the fewest of their brain cells.

I do not drink alcohol. I do not smoke. I do not use drugs. I am able to control... myself. I am NOT able to control... others. Such is a limitation of circumstance. Trust that you do NOT want ME in charge.

Some people really can't control themselves. Some people are just plain stupid. Some people who are 'in charge' are figureheads defending the status quo. Too many people choose to defend everything from hazing to rape out of a sense of 'tradition'. I don't give a flaming fig about tradition. I am not a member of 'The Old Boys Club'.

There will be bars on Mars. I wouldn't patronize them, just as I stay away from bars on Earth. There will probably also be drug dealers on Mars. They won't get my money here, or there. There will be whorehouses on Mars. Guess what? They will service both men and women, just as they do on Earth. And not strictly heterosexual unions either.

I'm all for Feminism, at least the parts that make sense. It is similar to my feelings about labor unions. Each have worked to make the world a better place. Both movements have since been hijacked by crackpots who refuse to accept victory.

Are patriarchal societies stupid? Sure. So are matriarchal societies. Or oligarchies. Or feudal societies. None of them are perfect. None of them are preferred. All of them will eventually introduce rules, regulations, and laws that are discriminatory for reasons that are 'justified' for one reason or another ranging from 'for the children' to 'for the sake of patriotism'. All of them, lies. Every time.

You are welcome to your opinions. You don't have to accept mine, I don't have to accept yours. But yes, I believe that just like urination and bowel movements having sexual intercourse is an unfortunate biological imperative of the human condition. Not all intercourse equates to invasion, not all copulation is tantamount to domination. That presumption of fundamental raping intent is just as convicting of feminist doctrine as deciding 'men can't control themselves' or claiming that 'she deserved it' is of patriarchal motivation. Both extremes both put me off.


----------



## Joaquin

Joaquin said:


> And the joke about Mars Bars?


Emm... now I feel guilty of starting an unintended fire.

If this helps anyway, my understanding of Elon mentioning "mars bars" was just a silly joke related to the chocolate bar, not about alcohol consumption:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mars_(chocolate_bar)


----------



## garsh

Joaquin said:


> If this helps anyway, my understanding of Elon mentioning "mars bars" was just a silly joke related to the chocolate bar, not about alcohol consumption:


It was a double entendre. He meant to convey both meanings.


----------



## Michael Russo

garsh said:


> It was a double entendre. He meant to convey both meanings.


I just love those semi French expressions used the English langue!!


----------



## KarenRei

Michael Russo said:


> I just love those semi French expressions used the English langue!!


Excusez-moi, but you find this unexpected? Au contraire, using French terms in English has long been à propos. French was considered chic among the nouveau riche. The seeping of French into English became a fait accompli, and, voilà! French terms became a motif in English.

This is not a critique of your post.  Didn't we already discuss this at one point... I'm getting déjà vu.  Maybe this is a gaffe on my part; linguistics isn't my forte.


----------



## KarenRei

Now let's try the above post with terms brought from _Icelandic_ to English! Um.... so.... some sort of saga about geysers...?... Um, can we talk about geology using scientific terminology, because that would make this a lot easier; I could write about jökulhlaup adding sediment to a sandur, or whatnot


----------



## Jimmy Pepe Russels

Can't wait for Elon to release Pravda. Journalists BTFO


----------

